# Pool Sticks/Cues



## Jgrden (Jan 25, 2010)

I have read all the forums I can find on this subject. Tomorrow a friend is going to forward a copy of his pool stick for replicating into a pen. I don't have the machines that Skiprat has and therefore lean toward the idea of sending it to Kallen _ _ _ _ to have it lasered in to wood that I provide. 
Anyone have a better idea? Please help if you do. 
John in Conroe.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 26, 2010)

what design is on the stick? is it a standard type design like on a house stick or a "Sneaky Pete"? 

I would probably send it to Ken!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sound's like a good start.  I would try to incorporate a ferrule and leather tip into one end.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 26, 2010)

RAdams said:


> what design is on the stick? is it a standard type design like on a house stick or a "Sneaky Pete"?
> 
> I would probably send it to Ken!


This guy is a pool player in Pennsylvannia, somewhere. Takes his game seriously. I am waiting for pictures of the stick. I will share when they get here. Thank you for your interest and help.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 26, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> Sound's like a good start.  I would try to incorporate a ferrule and leather tip into one end.


Whats a "ferrule".. I can do the leather tip. That is a great idea. :wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 26, 2010)

Ferrule is the brass or copper piece at the junction, where a "separable" cue screws together, I believe.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Ferrule is the brass or copper piece at the junction, where a "separable" cue screws together, I believe.


Aha, can do that too. Wouldn' that be clever. Twist pen at the ferrule with leather tip. Hmmmmm.. The leather tip is to be at the smallest end and that is where the point is suppose to protrude. I guess we are talking a capped pen now, huh?  Traditional rollerball?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Ferrule is the brass or copper piece at the junction, where a "separable" cue screws together, I believe.


The brass junction is another good idea - was thinking of that as well with a shorty refil, but apparently your youth was not spent in the right places.  The ferrule is the little white piece under the leather tip.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2010)

A lot of the ferrules on high dollar sticks are done with the joint  screw and receiver fixed into Ivory or possibly Alternate Ivory, I have a Mc Dermot that has the Ivory inlays and ferrule actually my son has it now.


----------



## Canedriver (Jan 28, 2010)

I am an avid pool player and one of the first things I searched for when I joined the site a few weeks ago was a pool cue pen. Several posts on it if you haven't seen them.

If the guys here do custom laser designs you could probably get one exactly like the butt of the stick your friend uses. Basically replicating his wrap, after wrap, points, and inlays on the butt. With the cap, use a flat capped pen and glue a pool tip to it so when cap is on it looks like a little mini stick.

Another idea along the same line is to make the pen and take it to a local cue repair person and have them actually wrap the pen matching the wrap of your friends cue. This would add texture to the pen.

Couple years ago I placed 3rd in the nation with APA for my skill group. I would loooove to make a pen designed on the butt of that stick and put it in my stick case for record keeping when I play league.

If your friend is like me he is going to LOVE any thing you make him even remotely associated with pool.

The ferrule is not the joint. The ferrule is the ivory piece or simulated ivory piece that is at the end of the shaft that holds the tip. I know this because I have shattered and cracked a few breaking the rack :biggrin:

The joint of a stick is where the shaft collar and butt collar join together.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay Canedriver. I have your name and will be calling. The guy has not sent me pictures yet. Any day now.


----------



## ELBeau (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pool cue design*

Here's a fun site that'll let you design a pool cue (and teach you the component names as well.)

http://209.200.106.168/AZCues/Flash/ccc2.php

Best of luck with your design (Pen and cue).


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 30, 2010)

I do patterns for a couple of cue makers who use pantographs to do the inlay work, and have done a couple of pens myself. I'll see if I can locate a pic or two.
The last pen I did.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49203


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 30, 2010)

Paul in OKC said:


> I do patterns for a couple of cue makers who use pantographs to do the inlay work, and have done a couple of pens myself. I'll see if I can locate a pic or two.
> The last pen I did.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49203


 

Paul can you post some of your patterns here or send them in a PM or email???  Thanks. I have been wanting to try these for some time now and awhile back I started apost regarding these and you showed that pen and it got my ideas flowing but time restraints has not allowed me to pursue it but you started them again.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you need them the size for scrolling? Most are on a 2 to 1, or a 4 to 1 ratio. I can do them 1 to1. I will look at a couple I have and see.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you have a router? If so, then all you need is to make a box frame over the lathe spindle. Slot in the top of the box for the router collar.
Put a slight slope in the top surface.
I'll draw a picture later and post it here, if you're not sure of what I mean.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 30, 2010)

Paul in OKC said:


> Do you need them the size for scrolling? Most are on a 2 to 1, or a 4 to 1 ratio. I can do them 1 to1. I will look at a couple I have and see.


 

Not sure what you are asking Paul.

I am looking to put them on a pen and yes I will be scrolling them or maybe using a highspeed pen carver. Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 30, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Do you have a router? If so, then all you need is to make a box frame over the lathe spindle. Slot in the top of the box for the router collar.
> Put a slight slope in the top surface.
> I'll draw a picture later and post it here, if you're not sure of what I mean.


 

Skip I would love to see that so that can be used to make the points. I like pictures. Lots of pictures.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a quick sketch of a box you can make out of MDF. I've exagerated the slope for the pic, but if you want you can make it fancy by making the slope adjustable.
The frame/box would sit over your lathe and positioned so that the router bit sits directly above the centre line. Don't try and make the slot to suit a router base sleeve, just use one edge of the slot. DAMHIKT:wink:
Of course, the lathe must be unplugged and the frame nust be clamped down.
You will need to be able to index the lathe chuck, but most scroll chucks can easily be indexed. Make the blank round first.
On the router bit...a standard V bit won't work as it does not come to a sharp point. They have a small flat spot at the bottom of the V. You need to get a proper Engraving Bit like sign makers use. I'll add a pic of one in a minute if I can find it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 30, 2010)

Skippy's box can be used to make a 'point' type cue blank. Here is a couple I did some time ago. One is a one-pointer, the other 4 points.  John, what I mean is you need them the size you want them to be on the pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 30, 2010)

Paul in OKC said:


> Skippy's box can be used to make a 'point' type cue blank. Here is a couple I did some time ago. One is a one-pointer, the other 4 points. John, what I mean is you need them the size you want them to be on the pen.


 

Yes paul. That would work fine. Thanks.


Skip that is pretty good. Will try something like that. Thanks.


----------



## shootintom (Jan 30, 2010)

The ferrule is actually what the tip is attached to. A tenon os turned on the shaft end and then the ferrule is glued to the shaft and then the shaft is squared off and then the tip is attached.

Thought I'd set the record straight. 

My interests were at one time to be a competent cue builder but the equipment for what I wanted to do was too expensive and it would have taken up too much of my crowded shop. Do a search for Cue Components and on Joe's website he's got an online cue building series, very interesting.

Tom




ed4copies said:


> Ferrule is the brass or copper piece at the junction, where a "separable" cue screws together, I believe.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 30, 2010)

Well here is the pool stick. I need to take the essence of the design and make a pen. There has been allot of verbiage that I will read tomorrow. Some very good stuff.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 31, 2010)

What type of pen are you going to try to make for this?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 31, 2010)

Paul in OKC said:


> What type of pen are you going to try to make for this?


 

Paul

If you are talking to me, I am going to be making a closed end 2 piece pen Probably using a baron kit or something on that sort. Whatever pattern you post I should be able to size it accordingly unless there is something I am missing. I might be able to even use the cigar guts for it. Have not given it too much thought. Thanks.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> The brass junction is another good idea - was thinking of that as well with a shorty refil, but apparently *your youth was not spent in the right places.  *The ferrule is the little white piece under the leather tip.



I'm afraid I played quite a few racks for drinks in my college days.  Usually won, but what's this about a TIP!!!

They paid for the drinks, they should leave the tip.

"Bar sticks" were rented, so I just grabbed a limb from the tree outside the building!!!  Did that make a difference???


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 31, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I'm afraid I played quite a few racks for drinks in my college days.  Usually won, but what's this about a TIP!!!
> 
> They paid for the drinks, they should leave the tip.
> 
> "Bar sticks" were rented, so I just grabbed a limb from the tree outside the building!!!  Did that make a difference???


Well the next time we meet up, lets rack em and let the drinks be on you.  BTW, not to scare you but my 15 minutes of fame was (many years ago) when I beat Minnesota Fats in an exhibition game at a trade show.  I ran the table and just as I was getting ready to shoot the 8 ball he said "Won't do you any good to make it - no ones gonna believe you anyway."


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2010)

*Where's the PICTURES?????*



BRobbins629 said:


> Well the next time we meet up, lets rack em and let the drinks be on you.  BTW, not to scare you but my 15 minutes of fame was (many years ago) when I beat Minnesota Fats in an exhibition game at a trade show.  I ran the table and just as I was getting ready to shoot the 8 ball he said "Won't do you any good to make it - no ones gonna believe you anyway."



"Fats" knew his stuff on that call!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 1, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Well here is the pool stick. I need to take the essence of the design and make a pen. There has been allot of verbiage that I will read tomorrow. Some very good stuff.View attachment 23742
> 
> View attachment 23743



Hey John, send me an email and I'll give you my 2 cents, for what it is worth!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is some inlays I did the paterns for.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 2, 2010)

Paul

You have mail.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, we are moving right along. I have a plan.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Okay, we are moving right along. I have a plan.


 

John, you have been warned if you do not want your idea copied do not show it because I am looking to do the same thing It is the only warning I will give. HE HE


----------

